# TTOC ESSEX/HERTS REGULAR MONTHLY MEET 31/5/12



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Essex 'Posse' our regular monthly meet at MIZU noodle bar Brentwood (junc 28 off the M25) is scheduled for Thursday evening 31/05/12 at 7.30pm.
Please come along and join us for some good food and good company and to discuss future outings and events to be arranged!

Cheers for now and see you soon

Lamps


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Missed the last one due to family visitors .. but will be making this one


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes I will be there! Finally get my car back to day! With a new exhaust.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats great chaps, will be good to see you again. Got some ideas for some future meet ups so will chat to everyone about that when we meet.

Come on folks, who else is comimg?

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Me me me 

I must be losing it as I missed this when it was posted couple days ago lol :lol:


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Its a yes from me paul

See you there !

G


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good stuff Gareth be good to see you at the meet.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

OK so far we have coming along, Kennyspaceman
VWCheung
TTChan
Gareth50
Mark
Bung
Lamps

So who else is going to join us for a very social evening at Mizu? come on folks we dont bite  !

Lamps


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Reminder to everyone that next Thursday 31/5 at MIZU Brentwood 7.30pm for the Essex/Herts get togther. Plenty of room for all so make sure you come along. Get polishing guys as I want to do a photo shoot  .

See you all then

Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

lamps said:


> Reminder to everyone that next Thursday 31/5 at MIZU Brentwood 7.30pm for the Essex/Herts get togther. Plenty of room for all so make sure you come along. Get polishing guys as I want to do a photo shoot  .
> 
> See you all then
> 
> Lamps


Will do clay bar tomorrow


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be washing and polishing mine weds


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man, I feel so bad that I havent time to anything else to my one other than................well nothing really.

Dont suppose they'll be any danger of the Mrs putting it through a car wash.

More pre-meet madness for me I guess.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

stortford said:


> Oh man, I feel so bad that I havent time to anything else to my one other than................well nothing really.
> 
> Dont suppose they'll be any danger of the Mrs putting it through a car wash.
> 
> More pre-meet madness for me I guess.


I take it your coming then?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I feel so bad that I havent time to anything else to my one other than................well nothing really.
> ...


Yes and I may even try a country lane route back after. Through Kelvedon Hatch, Ongar and then through Hatfield heath etc. A nice little route especially in the dry weather.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

stortford said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> > stortford said:
> ...


Good call! I may be on this if it's not wet, does ment to rain on Thursday don't it?


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

Hi, is this only for ttoc members??? cheers


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

No mate! Anyone is welcome!


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

Ok will try and pop down after work


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Cars all washed, polished and hoovered ready for tomorrow 8)


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Cars all washed, polished and hoovered ready for tomorrow 8)


Oooo think of that dust sitting on there by tomorrow. I'm thinking shall I do mine now or tomorrow? 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

You are more then welcome to come along and meet everyone Slingy,dont worry we are a very friendly buch of people!

Blimey I better make sure my 'jam jar' is clean this is getting serious now! Concourse de Elegance anyone  !

See you guys Thursday night,

Cheers Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

lamps said:


> You are more then welcome to come along and meet everyone Slingy,dont worry we are a very friendly buch of people!
> 
> Blimey I better make sure my 'jam jar' is clean this is getting serious now! Concourse de Elegance anyone  !
> 
> ...


What car you takeing? Don't say tt. Lol


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll be in the mark 2 Black Edition mate, the front bumper on the Roadster had an argument with a kerb and Stortford Dave is going to fix it for me  >

See you thurs night, Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I took in today to clean it but only made it dirtier.

Got in it at the end of the day with my dusty clothes on and the inside now looks like it has a coke habit.

The mrs has taken it out now and shes wearing black trousers (hehe) which will be amusing when everyone askes why she has a dusty bum. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I may just call the valeter in.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Cars all washed, polished and hoovered ready for tomorrow 8)
> ...


It poured it down about an hour after I washed it, typical lol :roll:


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

HI Lamps and other folks,

I was planning to come along but will be coming home from work late and would need to go home and get the car.

Sorry to dip out again. I have less flights next month and I will endevour to be there with you once again.

See you then and enjoy the eve guys.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got home after another great meet with some lovely people. Again I'm looking forward to the next one 8)

Also a very fast drive home following Gareth, I went speeds I'd never done before lol i was struggling keep up :lol: very proud of my smooth overtake though 8) :lol:

Thanks for a lovely night Paul


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes another good meet just like TTChan said.

Really nice to see you all again just a shame I turned up late again.

Maybe next time I may get there early


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Chantelle but it's the people that make it a great night I just post the date up! Seriously tonight was really good,nice to see the regular crew and a special welcome to Ben aca Slingy,nice to meet you mate hope you become a regular too :lol: 
Mark,would love to have seen your face when Captain Slow went past at warp speed in his diesel,must have been a picture!!!! 

Next date to follow soon keep you posted

Cheers Lamps


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Shame I missed this one [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will definitely come to the next one


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

lamps said:


> Thanks for the compliment Chantelle but it's the people that make it a great night I just post the date up! Seriously tonight was really good,nice to see the regular crew and a special welcome to Ben aca Slingy,nice to meet you mate hope you become a regular too :lol:
> Mark,would love to have seen your face when Captain Slow went past at warp speed in his diesel,must have been a picture!!!!
> 
> Next date to follow soon keep you posted
> ...


Lol I know i was having a nice drive at 65 then you over took so I thought I cant have that! Didn't think you had it in you! Lol 8)


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

Yeah nice to meet everyone the other night 

if your interested heres a link to the headlight film.....enjoy your bank holiday 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300mm-x-1000m ... 122wt_1189


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers Slingy I will have a look at the site,it looked pretty good on your motor  Keep your eyes on the forum for the next meet.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

slingy said:


> Yeah nice to meet everyone the other night
> 
> if your interested heres a link to the headlight film.....enjoy your bank holiday
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300mm-x-1000m ... 122wt_1189


Thanks Ben, I agree they looked amazing on your car 8)


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi lamps, subject to weather maybe the next meet can be a drive to Maldon or another mizu night. 
I'm free thurs 21st or 28th June.


----------

